# Soft Feel vs AD333



## rob_golf1 (Aug 22, 2015)

Right then, what difference will I get from switching from Soft Feel to AD333...

ATM the latter seem to sell cheaper on eBay for lake balls, and seen as though I've lost '17' in my last three rounds of golf, the cheaper sound the better option whilst I get my swing and game back on track. 

But just wondering what the difference will be for my game. I've used the Srixon Golf Ball Fitter and it recommended both of these balls based on my game facts...


----------



## hovis (Aug 22, 2015)

There's no difference mate.  You'll get the typical forumers along shortly to disagree.  They'll say crap like how they feel off the putter face and stuff but at the end of the day they are both quality two piece balls.

I often play golf with a certain European tour player and he didn't even know he was playing a pro v1x over his usual pro v 1 until  the 12th hole when his pp said "since when have you played a pro v 1x???"  

So us mortals don't stand a chance on noticing


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2015)

The outer covering on the soft feels are just a touch softer material and the inside is a different material to the AD333 

No idea how different they feel off the club but the AD333 is a mid range priced ball. 

It's like the difference between the DT Solo and NXT Tour

Some will feel the difference


----------



## hovis (Aug 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The outer covering on the soft feels are just a touch softer material and the inside is a different material to the AD333 

No idea how different they feel off the club but the AD333 is a mid range priced ball. 

It's like the difference between the DT Solo and NXT Tour

Some will feel the difference
		
Click to expand...

Apart from a dt solo being a two piece and a nxt tour being a 3 piece.    Ad333 and soft feeks are both 2


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 22, 2015)

Losing nearly 6 ball on average per round based on the last three rounds then the only real difference you'll feel is in your wallet. 

 Sorry to be frank but they are both very similar balls. Only difference I've noticed was the soft feel felt slightly less click from the putter but difference is negligible. Both are great balls and the reason the AD333 is cheaper is probably volume.  More people play the AD333.

Another suggestion (don't laugh) is the SF Lady especially if your swing speed is on the slower side.  These can be picked up very cheap compared to the other 2.  Same quality 2 piece ball with the only difference between it and the soft feel being slightly lower compression (giving an arguably softer feel) and pink numbers and alignment aid.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 22, 2015)

hovis said:



			Apart from a dt solo being a two piece and a nxt tour being a 3 piece.    Ad333 and soft feeks are both 2
		
Click to expand...

Is that not a bit like saying because Tri-Speed and Z-Star are both 3 piece that they will be the same? 
Some people do notice differences, I can certainly tell yhe difference between a 3 piece Hex Chrome + and a 3 piece Mizuno MP-S and have done so with a putter and my eyes closed. The feel of the ball off the face DOES differ from ball to ball and some CAN be noticed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2015)

hovis said:



			Apart from a dt solo being a two piece and a nxt tour being a 3 piece.    Ad333 and soft feeks are both 2
		
Click to expand...

And some will still feel the difference and some won't


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2015)

hovis said:



			There's no difference mate.  You'll get the typical forumers along shortly to disagree.  They'll say crap like how they feel off the putter face and stuff but at the end of the day they are both quality two piece balls.

I often play golf with a certain European tour player and he didn't even know he was playing a pro v1x over his usual pro v 1 until  the 12th hole when his pp said "since when have you played a pro v 1x???"  

So us mortals don't stand a chance on noticing
		
Click to expand...

So because you cant perceive any difference between them they are identical, despite others noticing a difference and Srixon marketing them as very different balls?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2015)

palindromicbob said:



			Losing nearly 6 ball on average per round based on the last three rounds then the only real difference you'll feel is in your wallet.
		
Click to expand...

Good point. If you are losing plenty regularly, find something that you enjoy using and are good for your wallet. The AD333 is a good ball and I still use them in the winter.


----------



## hovis (Aug 22, 2015)

fundy said:



			So because you cant perceive any difference between them they are identical, despite others noticing a difference and Srixon marketing them as very different balls?
		
Click to expand...

They are both 2 piece balls.  When you consider titleists balls only have 4 yards difference from their bottom to top range.  The only measurable difference is greenside performance.    I will admit that many players can tell the difference between a two and three piece ball but there isnt a person on this forum that could tell the difference between the two srixons in question.   That includes all levels of performance.   The difference is just too nominal

Anyone who thinks that a well struck shot with either these balls will have a different noticeable result in terms of distance,  dispersion,  flight or spin is kidding themself


----------



## Stuey01 (Aug 22, 2015)

You won't notice any difference, very similar balls.


----------



## delc (Aug 22, 2015)

Having played with both, I prefer the AD333 to the Soft Feel. The latter seems to go a bit less far and takes more sidespin (makes your hooks and slices worse), but this seems to be typical for softer balls.


----------



## rob_golf1 (Aug 22, 2015)

OP here! 

Thanks guys, its been good to read all your views and its helped me make a decision that maybe purchasing some AD333's wont have any negative effects on my game. I've been using the Soft Feel's for a while and I have a brand new box sitting at home, but I don't see the point in using them when my games a bit all over the gaffe


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm in agreement with delc on this one, I find the soft feels just don't do it for me. They even sound flat coming off the putter face.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 22, 2015)

hovis said:



			They are both 2 piece balls.  When you consider titleists balls only have 4 yards difference from their bottom to top range.  The only measurable difference is greenside performance.    I will admit that many players can tell the difference between a two and three piece ball *but there isnt a person on this forum that could tell the difference between the two srixons in question*.   That includes all levels of performance.   The difference is just too nominal

Anyone who thinks that a well struck shot with either these balls will have a different noticeable result in terms of distance,  dispersion,  flight or spin is kidding themself
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish! I certainly can! Especially off the Putter! Likewise I can feel (or rather hear) the difference between a Pro V1 and a Pro V1x - but several of the other premium balls feel/sound the same to me. I'm not particularly sensitive to different awing weights after a swing or 2 though!  

I hate the Soft Feel! Like hitting porridge! In n old test, it was noticeably shorter off the Driver, but 15 yards longer off irons! I've tried a 'pickup' recently and it still felt horrible off the putter! 

Standard AD333 used to be a rock (many years ago), but has been softened and is now a nice ball and great value.

I'm quite surprised that your Pro mate couldn't tell the difference between the 2 Pro Vs, though he may not have been looking for it. Very few Pros actually use the standard Pro V1 and it's not even supplied as 'Practice' balls at tournaments, though several flavours of Nike and Srixon are!


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2015)

hovis said:



			They are both 2 piece balls.  When you consider titleists balls only have 4 yards difference from their bottom to top range.  The only measurable difference is greenside performance.    I will admit that many players can tell the difference between a two and three piece ball but there isnt a person on this forum that could tell the difference between the two srixons in question.   That includes all levels of performance.   The difference is just too nominal

Anyone who thinks that a well struck shot with either these balls will have a different noticeable result in terms of distance,  dispersion,  flight or spin is kidding themself
		
Click to expand...

let me hit 3 putts with each with a blindfold on and ill happily tell you which is the soft feel!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 22, 2015)

I've played both too but prefer the Soft Feel. The AD just feels slightly harder to me and as has been mentioned particularly off the putter.

However have used a few pick up AD 333 Tours and really rate them. More expensive but for me they're a much better ball.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Rubbish! I certainly can! Especially off the Putter! Likewise I can feel (or rather hear) the difference between a Pro V1 and a Pro V1x -
		
Click to expand...

Really. I would love to see you prove that. I don't think the differences are that noticeable and I'd suggest if you were to slip a Bridgestone B330 RXS into the mix you wouldn't tell that one.


----------



## RollinThunder (Aug 22, 2015)

I've used both, and there isn't much of a difference in my opinion. I confess that I only ever bought any because they were on offer in a certain high street discount sports shop. The Soft Feel is a bit softer, and feels a bit quieter and more cushioned, particularly off the putter. The AD333 is harder, and to me, they go a bit further.

Supposedly they are both similar, the Soft Feel aimed at slower swingers, the AD333 at faster swingers.


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 22, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Really. I would love to see you prove that. I don't think the differences are that noticeable and I'd suggest if you were to slip a Bridgestone B330 RXS into the mix you wouldn't tell that one.
		
Click to expand...

The original pair are, to me, chalk and cheese ie I would happily bet I could tell the difference simply by dropping them on the face of an 8 iron let alone hitting them properly. As many have commented the AD333 has a harder feel overall and a definite click from low compression contacts.

RXS and soft feel not so easy - RX and AD333 likewise ; but here the playing charecteristics are difference rather than the feel (between the pairs).

However, despite the above, I would generally agree with the hypothesis that most here could score equally well with any of them; although they would be more confident with a ball they like and the Bridgestone models will spin a little more.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 22, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Really. I would love to see you prove that. I don't think the differences are that noticeable and I'd suggest if you were to slip a Bridgestone B330 RXS into the mix you wouldn't tell that one.
		
Click to expand...

I can actually remember the last time I played with an RXS (10th and 11th of Bearwood Lakes). And it was certainly a distinctive feel! Not to my taste. I certainly could never tell the difference between the earlier incarnations of Srixon premium balls Z-URS, Z-URC etc, nor the equivalent B330s, nor actually distinguish the difference in the 2 brands!

I'm prepared to take your challenge (distinquishing the 2 AD333s) on for a Â£20 donation to H4H if you have the cahones! As Fundy posted, 3 putts (probably less) and I'd easily pick the difference!


----------



## delc (Aug 22, 2015)

duncan mackie said:



			The original pair are, to me, chalk and cheese ie I would happily bet I could tell the difference simply by dropping them on the face of an 8 iron let alone hitting them properly. As many have commented the AD333 has a harder feel overall and a definite click from low compression contacts.

RXS and soft feel not so easy - RX and AD333 likewise ; but here the playing charecteristics are difference rather than the feel (between the pairs).

However, despite the above, I would generally agree with the hypothesis that most here could score equally well with any of them; although they would be more confident with a ball they like and the Bridgestone models will spin a little more.
		
Click to expand...

The Bridgestone B330-RXS is another ball I can't get on with. Seems to fly very high and accentuates hooks and slices. The RX version seems OK.


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 22, 2015)

delc said:



			The Bridgestone B330-RXS is another ball I can't get on with. Seems to fly very high and accentuates hooks and slices. The RX version seems OK.
		
Click to expand...

When I'm playing well the RXS is my ball of choice - when things aren't quite as controlled the e6 from choice (but many will do )

The only balls I have bought in the last 15 years were 4 doz  RXS when someone posted a deal on here last year.


----------



## delc (Aug 23, 2015)

I



duncan mackie said:



			When I'm playing well the RXS is my ball of choice - when things aren't quite as controlled the e6 from choice (but many will do )

The only balls I have bought in the last 15 years were 4 doz  RXS when someone posted a deal on here last year.
		
Click to expand...

The Bridgestone e6 golf ball does seem to fly amazingly straight. Wonder how they manage that within the equipment rules, which require balls to be symmetrical?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 23, 2015)

Come on Homer,Foxholer as excepted the challenge. 
Are you in??


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 23, 2015)

I believe Foxholer can tell the difference[why not].

I remember watching a programme back in the 80s a man could tell what car was in the studio just by listening to the click the door made when being closed.[blindfolded].

All these doubting Thomas's make me [s--k] 

Don't let me down Foxholer:thup:


----------



## Fish (Aug 23, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			I believe Foxholer can tell the difference[why not].

I remember watching a programme back in the 80s a man could tell what car was in the studio just by listening to the click the door made when being closed.[blindfolded].

All these doubting Thomas's make me [s--k] 

Don't let me down Foxholer:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think a little gathering around the putting green and a few bets for H4H's would be a good bit of banter, guessing the ball :thup:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 23, 2015)

I use both and can't really feel any difference.Both good balls at a reasonable price.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 23, 2015)

Fish said:



			I think a little gathering around the putting green and a few bets for H4H's would be a good bit of banter, guessing the ball :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Your right.

Probably be better than the putting comp where they forgot the prize

I did read Homers not coming though:whoo:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 23, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			I believe Foxholer can tell the difference[why not].

I remember watching a programme back in the 80s a man could tell what car was in the studio just by listening to the click the door made when being closed.[blindfolded].

All these doubting Thomas's make me [s--k] 

Don't let me down Foxholer:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Remember You Bet?


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 23, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Remember You Bet?
		
Click to expand...

That was it I believe


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 23, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			That was it I believe
		
Click to expand...

I use to love that programme as a kid.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 23, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Come on Homer,Foxholer as excepted the challenge. 
Are you in??
		
Click to expand...

Not at H4H and would need to see it for myself so in simple terms - NO


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 23, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not at H4H and would need to see it for myself so in simple terms - NO
		
Click to expand...

Nor am I at this stage! The H4H as a beneficiary was simply just so it wasn't for personal gain (either way), even though I found your disbelief something of an insult to my integrity!

I'm sure we could arrange the test elsewhere!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 23, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Nor am I at this stage! The H4H as a beneficiary was simply just so it wasn't for personal gain (either way), even though I found your disbelief something of an insult to my integrity!

I'm sure we could arrange the test elsewhere!
		
Click to expand...

If we can find a suitable date then fine. No insult to your integrity implied.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 23, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not at H4H and would need to see it for myself so in simple terms - NO
		
Click to expand...

So you've bottled it then.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 23, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If we can find a suitable date then fine. No insult to your integrity implied.
		
Click to expand...

Good man


----------

